# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Яхве Иегова Саваоф - это ВИШНУ или БРАХМА

## Глеб.

ХАРЕ КРИШНА.
Примите мои поклоны.
Вопрос такой:
Одни преданные говорят,что ЯХВЕ ИЕГОВА БОГ ОТЕЦ - это Господь ВИШНУ.
т.е. - у БОГА много имен,а БОГ один.
А другие преданные говорят,что ЯХВЕ ИЕГОВА это Господь БРАХМА.
Разница большая - если Господь ВИШНУ - БОГ, то  БРАХМА это полубог.
Итак кто из преданных прав?
и кому на самом деле поклоняются христиане Господу ВИШНУ или БРАХМЕ?
Спасибо.
ХАРЕ КРИШНА.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Библия говорит о верховном положении Бога Яхве (Сущего), сотворившего мир. Но там отсутствует конкретная информация, указывающая на черты, присущие 
конкретным Божествам ведийского пантеона. Можно строить по этому поводу только различные версии, но вряд ли эти версии
 можно будет обосновать с достаточной  убедительностью. Шрила Прабхупада признавал Христа Сыном Божьим, понимая,
 что Богом является Господь Кришна (Вишну).

----------

